# I am looking for work



## Madshotz (Aug 17, 2009)

hey I am a solid guy looking for work


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 17, 2009)

hey I am a solid guy not looking for work but it finds me every $#%$$^$##^%$ day:rant:


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not very solid any more, I am a guy and I'm most definitly NOT looking for anything even resembling work.

It keeps finding ME though! In the yard, in the house, the car, everywhere I look, work keeps finding me and making me get dirty!

Nasty ole dirt!

Hey Madshotz, for somone to answer you, they'd have to tell you where and who they are. You'd have to tell them where and who you are.

This just isn't a good idea on a Marijuana Growers group.

You know what I mean?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi. I am a solid guy that is retired. Unless someone has a bikini waxing position open.
If you do. Im available.


----------



## cubby (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd offer you a job.....but you'd have to take a piss test


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 17, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> I'd offer you a job.....but you'd have to take a piss test


Well hell, that's easy! You didn't say I'd have to pass it!

I want eleventy two ninety five to start!

And a 30 minute beer break every half hour.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 17, 2009)

Man join the crowd! I have been outa work since December 2008 mY support runs out in 2 more months and I will be homeless!!! Just keep job searching and hope for a miricle in this economy!

Cheers Friend!
No disrespect.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 17, 2009)

Work fascinates me.. I could sit and look at it for hours


----------



## viper1951 (Aug 17, 2009)

My old lady use to find all kinds of extra work for me to do ,like I didn't already have enough to do, with like a job , and all the other crap,  I cured the problem, I got rid of the old lady!  No more problem ! when I need a woman I rent one ! I find it a lot cheaper and less noisy. it got rid of that yakking problem I had in my ears too. and much cheaper,  plus I get to eat what ever I want now.  Much better now !


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 17, 2009)

viper1951 said:
			
		

> My old lady use to find all kinds of extra work for me to do ,like I didn't already have enough to do, with like a job , and all the other crap,  I cured the problem, I got rid of the old lady!  No more problem ! when I need a woman I rent one ! I find it a lot cheaper and less noisy. it got rid of that yakking problem I had in my ears too. and much cheaper,  plus I get to eat what ever I want now.  Much better now !



I went a different route. I had kids to do all the work.
Mainly cause I didnt want to lose half my stuff. Along with use of all her stuff.
Cause her stuff is better then my stuff. So total I would be losing quality stuff and a half with only a quarter of my crappy stuff left. 
Just wasnt worth it.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey viper1951, I noticed your location: "Location: In the Country that everyone Hates"

You live in Somolia?

Wow! How many boats do you own? How many are you ransoming?

Hahahahahaahaa, I'm killin me!


----------



## OriginalGrower (Aug 18, 2009)

Im a guy


----------



## gourmet (Aug 18, 2009)

My retired husband isn't looking for work, but he is looking for the list of chores I left him about six months ago...just not successfully.


----------



## BBFan (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a friend who lives in NYC and he recently applied for a new job there.  When he met with the recruiter, he was told the job was as a gynecological assistant and the job would include getting the ladies ready for their exams, which might entail helping them get undressed and perhaps shaving them a bit before the doctor came in.  The pay was $60k a year, full medical, dental, and 3 weeks paid vacation.

He was then told he would have to go to Philadelphia.  He asked if that was where the job was and the recruiter told him no, that was where the end of the line was!


----------



## Hick (Aug 18, 2009)

I wonder how come that word isn't on the "filtered" list???..._"work"_ that is...


----------



## smokingjoe (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank god for mexicans is all I can say.  About as close as I want to get to anything resembling hard labour is hand to wallet.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 18, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> I wonder how come that word isn't on the "filtered" list???..._"work"_ that is...


I hear ya man. It even has a nasty sound to it!

"Go work yourself"

"Work you"

"Man, that is worked up!"

"I'm going to work around"

"What the Work?"

"Man did I get worked up last night"

"They really worked me over"

"That is one worked up place"


----------



## IRISH (Aug 18, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Work fascinates me.. I could sit and look at it for hours


 

i often do this TN.:hubba: . i'm beginning to resemble our yard ornaments.


----------



## Madshotz (Aug 18, 2009)

ITs That Time of the year looking for any work


----------



## cubby (Aug 18, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> i often do this TN.:hubba: . i'm beginning to resemble our yard ornaments.


 


You fall somewhere between a gnome and a flamingo


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 18, 2009)

Madshotz said:
			
		

> ITs That Time of the year looking for any work


 
oh yeah it is gettin close to harvest time, you wanna help me dig up all these sweet potatoes?


----------



## IRISH (Aug 18, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> You fall somewhere between a gnome and a flamingo


 
deffinately hillbilly gnome...:hubba: ...


----------



## Smot_poker (Aug 18, 2009)

does anyone else smell that? *sniff sniff* i could've sworn that i smelled something i ate for breakfast...

OH YEAH!!! bacon.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah, does sound a little shady. High times mag has ads for harvest help,look there.


----------



## AcesUp (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm sure someone will grab your hand and lead you right to their garden.:giggle: :cop:


----------



## nvthis (Aug 20, 2009)

Madshotz said:
			
		

> hey I am a solid guy looking for work


 
Here, you can have mine.


----------



## kalikisu (Aug 20, 2009)

work sucks! i like to do the things i like to do for money.


----------

